# Guppies



## carly09 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey,

I have a tank of guppies. and i have been lucky this time to get 30 babies out of my females which are constantly pregnant by two very sexualy active males!!! 

can anyone help me by telling me what size/age i can rehome my babies. i can not keep all these babies.

also some of my adult guppies are constantly at the top of the tank? any suggestions? 

thanks


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwh cute! Sorry.. I don't know how old you can rehome them at. i've always had guppies and quite often they swam at the top.
Where in scotland are you? I'm wanting to set my tank up soon.. If you are close enough to me I'd take some of them


----------



## carly09 (Dec 23, 2008)

only managed to rescue about 15-20 of them but my too mummys are very pregnant. 

went to dobbies last night and bought another tank as my other one was wayyy over crowded. so ave got a male tank with 3 young females and a baby maternity ward with the babies and two big fat mummys!!  so they have had a new tank for christmas....!

i live in Fife in Scotland. Got a few people after some aswell. soon be fighting over my litle darlings.


----------



## carly09 (Dec 23, 2008)

my two mummys died on christmas day!!!! and about 15 of my babies too  i think the move may have shocked them all and also the tank failed during the night and killed some of them... only got about 10 left. hopefully they survive. poor wee darlings.



the males dont seem to find my other females very attractive...poor gurls.


----------

